# Grizzly Attack in Wyoming 08



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

This story was sent to me, and I do not acutally know the person who was attacked. It may be another BS story, but it is pretty amazing, and scary if it is real. This guy was lucky.

How can I attach a pdf file?


> Ron, was attacked by a grizzly bear last weekend
in
>Wyoming , while bow hunting elk with his dad.
> Ron amazingly came through with non life
threatening
>injuries.
> Ron, who is an experienced hunter and used to be a

>guide, was calling an elk for his dad, who was down hill 40 yards. The
elk
>suddenly spooked and then Ron heard a noise behind him. He turned
around
>and a grizzly was 15 feet behind him. He tried to shoo it away but it
>proceeded toward him. He went behind a tree and the bear kept coming,
so
>he took off on his "death run" down hill towards his dad. With the
grizzly
>just feet behind his son, and running full speed, Ron's dad shot one
arrow.
> Ron saw the arrow fly by his leg, unsure of whether it hit the bear,
and
>within a few more steps, Ron was on his back with the grizzly on top of

>him. With is arms shielding his head, Ron kicked and punched the bear
with
>all he had. Ron said it all went too fast and he was so full of
>adrenaline, he could not feel any pain at the time of the attack. When
the
>bear continued to attack, Ron's dad, could see that the bear was
bleeding
>badly from the arrow, and he went over and started beating on the bear
with
>his bow(You can not carry guns during bow hunting, so he had nothing to

>shoot it). The bear continued to attack Ron, biting clear through his
left
>hand and glove, and down to the bone of his right arm just below the
elbow.
> Then the bear, stopped, looking at Ron's dad, walked away several
yards,
>and rolled over dead.
>
> The bear was autopsied and showed that it was well

>over 500 lbs(the grizzlies in that area average 350lbs) and 11 years
>old(which is in it's prime). Following the path of the arrow, the
autopsy
>showed that the arrow went in, hit a main artery, then bent, and hit
the
>heart!
A one in a thousand shot they said.
Another important fact to mention and that gave me
>chills is that Ron's dad had had surgery on his arm, because he had
injured
>his arm and was not even able to pull the bow last season. This was to
be
>his big hunt, and before the day of the attack, he had already missed
two
>elk that were standing still. The morning of the attack, Ron's dad
(also
>named Ron), prayed "God please guide my arrow today".
>
> Little did Ron Sr. and Ron know how God would
guide
>his arrow that day!
>
> These are the pictures of the bear and the area
that
>everything took place in. Please enjoy at my expense. Ha ha.
>
> Ron


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

This could be because of my computer ignorance, but i was unable to see any pics? And did not find any attachments, but a great story!  let me know what i am doing wrong?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

A lady that I work with received this email with the pictures from another co-worker who is related to the person it happened to. Whether or not he is just pullin her chain, I don't know.. the pictures are pretty believable though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

It's legit.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's one of about 20.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The attack happened near Casper,Wy.There is a link somewhere on this forum to the casper newspaper article.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought the guy was crazy for fighting back. Ive always heard if your attacked by a grizzly to play dead. It looks like the guy is big enough to handle himself.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got this e-mail as well. Pretty incredible pictures and I find it incredible that after the attack they took so many pictures to document it. I think I would have to change my shorts first and then calm down for about 2 months before I could think straight.


----------

